# No maa..



## Homer simpson (Sep 1, 2013)

I have female feral pigeon....
And an egg idk whom does it belong to..??
I found that on my balcony...


Anyway .....when i try to put the egg beneath my pigeon..
She just tries run away from it.....
I dont know what to do and i have candle tested the egg.....
It is fertile......
What do i do.....????


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

need more details, why do you want to interfere if it is feral. are there more ferals around that the egg belongs too, is there a nest? did your hen sit on it at one time or did others.? but I can tell you now though, there is no way to make a hen sit on an egg if she does not want too, that I do know for sure.


----------



## Homer simpson (Sep 1, 2013)

No there is no nest.......i just found it lying..........there are more ferals but no one's coming near it.......at first i let it lie there...but after evening i took it in and put it beside my feral but she kept running away from it....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

probably just fell out or needed to be layed but they did not make it or have a nest. young hens can do this. I have eggs fall from perches to the floor below, not knowing who's it was. your bird may of sat the egg if she just got done laying herself or near to if you put it in a nest that she had picked, but they won't just sit any egg just because it is an egg.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Homer,How could u say the egg is fertile???
Development starts within the egg if it is incubated. But u said it was lying on your balcony floor. There's no way the egg could land down in one piece if fallen off from somewhere above. Another feral may have laid it and maybe she comes down to incubate it where she laid it as u say its fertile. But u now have removed it from there where it was laid. It may have been laid by a lone hen.
I see the future is dark for this egg. Even if u put it in an incubator and it hatches then its very difficult to raise a pigeon baby from day one. I would say toss the egg away,man.


----------

